# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Qu'auriez-vous aim savoir avant de vous lancer dans une carrire de dveloppeur ?

## Stphane le calme

*Qu'auriez-vous aim savoir avant de vous lancer dans une carrire de dveloppeur ?*
*Une ingnieure logiciel dresse une liste * 

Il arrive que nos aspirations pour le futur nous vienne de notre environnement (le papa qui travaille en tant que mdecin par exemple), d'un film (Chlo O'Brian est tellement forte qu'elle peut taper le code pour lancer les missiles nuclaires du monde entier en tapant son code avec ses orteils tout en prenant son caf) ou autres. Mais  quel point sommes-nous prpars ? 

Dans un billet humoristique, l'ingnieure logiciel Ana Ulin s'est essaye  l'exercice de relever les diffrences entre les attentes qu'elle avait et la ralit qu'elle a dcouverte dans le monde professionnel :

 Mon pre a commenc  m'enseigner le Basic  l'ge de 7 ans et je savais que je voulais crer un logiciel pour gagner ma vie. C'tait videmment une chose amusante et utile  faire, et quelque chose que je pourrais bien faire. Mais il y a une grande diffrence - et je veux dire grande  l'chelle du Grand Canyon - entre la "programmation" et le travail d'ingnieur en logiciel professionnel.   


*Ana Ulin*
Voici une liste, sans ordre particulier, de certaines choses dont personne ne lui a parl au sujet du travail dans la technologie en tant qu'ingnieur logiciel:
Il est normal d'avoir plus de lignes de tests que de code de production.Ne pas avoir d'autre choix que d'utiliser vi tt dans ma carrire signifierait que je ne pourrai jamais oublier ces raccourcis clavier.Nous passons un temps ridicule  configurer des builds, des versions et des outils gnraux. Parfois, autant ou plus de temps que vous passez  coder.Que mon sexe ou mon ge ou mon appartenance ethnique ou mon orientation sexuelle ou mon poids ou mes vtements puisse avoir un impact sur la qualit perue du logiciel que je dveloppe (Ou, en d'autres termes, que ce n'est pas vraiment une mritocratie, et faire un bon travail ne suffit pas.)Qu'crire du code n'est qu'une petite partie de ce qui entre en compte dans la livraison des logiciels en production.Le fait qu'une grande partie de ma vie professionnelle soit subordonne aux choix de capital-risque  peine informs et de fondateurs primitifs dbords sans exprience du secteur.Que tout ce qui est ancien soit constamment renouvel, de MySpace  Facebook, d'IRC  Slack. PHP est cool  nouveau, et la programmation fonctionnelle est revenue  la mode.Le fait davoir des comptences humaines dcentes rend mes comptences techniques suspectes, aux yeux de certains.Apprendre  grer ma propre nergie et mon propre tat d'esprit est la comptence la plus importante aussi bien pendant un dbogage effroyable que pendant la rvision de codes trs pointus.Vous pouvez avoir plus de 100% de diffrence de salaire de base en faisant le mme travail, selon que vous travaillez dans une petite startup ou dans une grande enseignes.Tous les rles en gnie logiciel nont pas le mme cachet aux yeux de la culture locale. (Sinon, les bons spcialistes en frontend et en automatisation des tests sont nettement sous-valus.)Que lide que travailler dans une petite startup puisse vous rendre riche est dpasse. Ces jours-ci, pratiquement aucune introduction en bourse nest possible et vous pouvez conomiser plus facilement si vous travaillez pour une entreprise plus grande et stable.Que le CSS est le langage de programmation moderne le plus complexe.Que les stages doivent toujours tre pays au taux du march.Que le vendeur de livres en ligne de spunky deviendrait synonyme dinfrastructure distribue. Que le nouveau concurrent Altavista devienne un Microsoft Office moins mauvais. Que la nouvelle version de My Space contribuerait  nuire aux dmocraties du monde entier.Cela fait 15 ans que mes principales contributions professionnelles pourraient tre rsumes comme suit: inciter les gens  crire de meilleurs tests et / ou plusieurs tests et amener les gens  se parler.Que la meilleure technologie ne l'emporte pas ncessairement. En fait, ce nest souvent pas le cas.Que je serais si mfiante lorsque les tests passeront du premier coup et que je devrais inverser mes affirmations pour forcer un chec au test et me convaincre que tout se passait comme prvu. (en fait : pourquoi n'est-ce pas une fonctionnalit standard des frameworks de test ? Je voudrais un moyen de relancer les tests en retournant certaines des assertions, pour m'assurer qu'ils testent ce  quoi je pense)Utiliser de faon approprie des moticnes deviendrait une comptence de communication importante.
Source : billet du dveloppeur

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'auriez-vous aimer savoir avant de vous lancer dans une carrire de dveloppeur ?
 ::fleche::  Ce que vous avez dcouvert dans le monde professionnel se rapproche-t-il de l'ide que vous aviez ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la liste propose par Ana Ulin ?
 ::fleche::  Quels lments pourriez-vous ajouter ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Combien pourrait coter une nouvelle identit numrique ? Un ingnieur parcourt le Dark Web pour y rpondre !
 ::fleche::  Un ingnieur espre contribuer  rduire la dpendance aux crans, avec un prototype de lunettes IRL qui bloquent les crans
 ::fleche::  Un ingnieur de Google estime qu'il est temps de crer de nouveaux langages et architectures informatiques, la loi de Moore ayant atteint ses limites
 ::fleche::  Trolldi : comment crire du code non maintenable et qui vous assurera un travail  vie ? Petites astuces dans le langage Java
 ::fleche::  Un manuscrit d'Ada Lovelace, considre par des experts comme tant le premier programmeur, vendu aux enchres pour plus de 100 000

----------


## marsupial

D'avoir 5 pattes et tre pay en dessous du revenu mdian franais. ::mrgreen::

----------


## JCD_31

> Qu'auriez-vous aimer savoir avant de vous lancer dans une carrire de dveloppeur ?


La ralit du march.

Si j'avais su qu'en France, 90% du march tait domin par les SSII et que pour rentrer chez un industriel, il faut connaitre MR Untel ou avoir boss 10 ans chez eux pour esprer qu'il te proposent un poste en interne, j'y aurais pens  deux fois. Sans compter bien sur le fonctionnement de ces entreprises: les bons se barrent, les mauvais restent et les managers ne sont l que pour faire du pognon et n'en n'ont rien  foutre de ta gueule, te poussant toujours dans des directions que tu ne veux pas prendre. ("Expert technique ? Tu te fous de moi ? Tu feras chef de projet, comme tout le monde !".

Sans oublier les technos : "Ho, t'as envie de travailler sur ce projet en Angular JS / Kubernetes / Spring ? Ok. Tu iras sur ce projet PHP 4 qui ne tourne que sur IE 5". Y a des fois j'ai l'impression d'entendre un sergent instructeur comme me le dcrit mon pre quand il avait fait le service militaire obligatoire: "Tu veux tirer au fusil ? OK, tu iras aux cuisines !".

En rsum, avec mes connaissances actuelles du monde de l'informatique franais, il y a 10 ans, j'aurais fait un autre mtier.




> Que mon sexe ou mon ge ou mon appartenance ethnique ou mon orientation sexuelle ou mon poids ou mes vtements puisse avoir un impact sur la qualit perue du logiciel que je dveloppe (Ou, en d'autres termes, que ce n'est pas vraiment une mritocratie, et faire un bon travail ne suffit pas.)





> Vous pouvez avoir plus de 100% de diffrence de salaire de base en faisant le mme travail, selon que vous travaillez dans une petite startup ou dans une grande enseignes.


Je ne peux que plussoyer.




> Le fait davoir des comptences humaines dcentes rend mes comptences techniques suspectes, aux yeux de certains.


Vcu diffremment. On s'en fout que tu sois bon techniquement, on veut que tu parles bien.

----------


## Markand

Que a allait autant me dcevoir.

tant grand passionn de technologies et nouveauts, j'ai du mal  travailler dans des entreprises qui ditent des logiciels de plus de 25 ans dont le code laisse  dsirer. Malheureusement dans ma carrire professionnelle, j'ai pu travailler dans plusieurs cas comme a et ce sont des choses qui ne m'enchantent pas. Mon got du travail bien fait et ma rigueur me rendent aussi la vie difficile quand l'entreprise en question n'est pas en adquation avec mes prfrences personnelles.

Quelques perles de mon exprience :

 T'embte pas avec les tests unitaires, on a pas le temps pour a . On m'a dit a aprs avoir dvelopp une fonctionnalit et ajout des tests unitaire. Quoi ? On peut dclarer une variable sans new ? . Un chef de projet dans une quipe C++.Un code d'une collgue : http://markand.fr/static/indent.png

----------


## Doksuri

Qu'auriez-vous aimer savoir avant de vous lancer dans une carrire de dveloppeur ?

=> que tu penses a ton code tout le temps

----------


## matd.h

Qu'il y a pas mal de dev. qui ne sont pas des passionns et ne vont donc pas se pignoler sur la beaut du code, chercher  apprendre de nouvelles choses ..

----------


## Florian_PB

Qu'au bout de deux ans de bote la moiti de mes amis devs et moi mme souhaiterions changer de branche car le dev en entreprise nous a dgot du dveloppement :'(

----------


## Cpt Anderson

Que dans 90% des boites, c'est un vrai bordel, autant sur le plan organisationnel que sur le plan du code : trs peu de documentation, trs peu de suivi, du code fait  la wanagain et le turnover qui fait que tu comprends vite plus rien de ce qui a t dvelopp.

 ::roll::

----------


## egann538

Histoire de nuancer un peu les rponses de ce forum o on va trouver forcment (vu le sujet de la discussion) plus de dus que de contents: a peut heureusement aussi bien se passer. J'en suis  plus de 15 ans de dveloppement sans que l'on ai essay  tout prix de me faire changer des poste. Il y a eu des propositions certes (ingnieur design, product owner...) mais sans pression.

J'ai fait 5 ans de SSII avant d'tre embauch par un client, et les projets sur lesquels j'ai pu bosser, sans tre forcment  la pointe de la technologie (je ne suis pas dans une startup, mais plutt une grosse bote) sont intressants et utilisent des langages et frameworks dcents, dans lesquels je continue  apprendre. J'ai des formations, le salaire est  la hauteur... bref, objectivement pas vraiment de raisons de me plaindre.

Je pense que a dpend beaucoup de chemins personnels, et des quipes sur lesquelles on tombe. Dans l'entreprise o je travaille, je pourrai forcment trouver des dveloppeurs dus, ou des chef de projets dtests, qui regrettent le temps o ils taient des dveloppeurs aduls... (je caricature un peu). Je dirais simplement que pour peu que l'on se trouve dans un bon bassin d'emploi, il ne faut pas hsiter  bouger si on ne se sent pas  l'aise dans son poste, o dans la culture de l'entreprise (machisme, rseautage...  vous de choisir).

<edit>
Pour rester dans le sujet du forum. Je rejoins l'auteur sur le temps de codage des tests, quasiment aussi long que celui de l'appli.
Et j'aurais aussi aim savoir qu'il faut par principe faire du x2 sur ses devis de dveloppement pour coder dans de bonnes conditions! (mais c'est li  la ligne du dessus).
</edit>

----------


## Shepard

> Que dans 90% des boites, c'est un vrai bordel, autant sur le plan organisationnel que sur le plan du code : trs peu de documentation, trs peu de suivi, du code fait  la wanagain et le turnover qui fait que tu comprends vite plus rien de ce qui a t dvelopp.


Jipt va pas tre content  ::P:  https://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/%C3%A0_la_one_again

----------


## grunk

> Que le CSS est le langage de programmation moderne le plus complexe.


J'avoue j'ai ri ...




> Tous les rles en gnie logiciel nont pas le mme cachet aux yeux de la culture locale. (Sinon, les bons spcialistes en frontend et en automatisation des tests sont nettement sous-valus.)


C'est une ralit, tous les mtiers du gnie logiciel ne demande pas le mme niveau de comptences.C'est d'ailleurs pour a que pas mal de dcideur ne comprennent pas qu'on ne peut pas faire n'importe quel poste juste parce que on fait de "l'informatique".

----------


## foetus

> l'ingnieure logiciel na Ulin...


 ::oops::  na comme Anna Booten  ::oops::  -> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7EQaNlsEFs

----------


## el_slapper

> Il est normal d'avoir plus de lignes de tests que de code de production.


a fait 4 ans que j'essaye d'en convaincre certains. Qui prfrent aller bidouiller chez le client sans test. 




> Ne pas avoir d'autre choix que d'utiliser vi tt dans ma carrire signifierait que je ne pourrai jamais oublier ces raccourcis clavier.


 la fois une benediction(c'est superpuissant) et une maldiction(il y a mieux  faire de son espace mmoire cerveau, peut-tre?)




> Nous passons un temps ridicule  configurer des builds, des versions et des outils gnraux. Parfois, autant ou plus de temps que vous passez  coder.


ah, l'ingnirie logiciel. Tout un pome. 100% vrai, videmment.




> Que mon sexe ou mon ge ou mon appartenance ethnique ou mon orientation sexuelle ou mon poids ou mes vtements puisse avoir un impact sur la qualit perue du logiciel que je dveloppe (Ou, en d'autres termes, que ce n'est pas vraiment une mritocratie, et faire un bon travail ne suffit pas.)


en tant qu'homme blanc  la tte de geek, je n'en ai pas souffert. J'en ai vu d'autres ne pas avoir autant de chance.




> Qu'crire du code n'est qu'une petite partie de ce qui entre en compte dans la livraison des logiciels en production.


Ben oui, on crit pas du code pour se faire plaisir. On fait tout a pour un besoin business, et a s'intgre dans une grande chaine. Suivant les maisons, on a un rle plus ou moins tendu sur ladite chaine.




> Le fait qu'une grande partie de ma vie professionnelle soit subordonne aux choix de capital-risque  peine informs et de fondateurs primitifs dbords sans exprience du secteur.


a, j'y ai toujours chapp. J'en suis  ma troisime boite, et les trois appartenaient au pre fondateur, des gens qui connaissaient la tambouille. Mais je suis conscient que je suis un privilgi,  ce sujet.




> Que tout ce qui est ancien soit constamment renouvel, de MySpace  Facebook, d'IRC  Slack. PHP est cool  nouveau, et la programmation fonctionnelle est revenue  la mode.


je suis loin de tout a, on a nos propres technologies maison. (oui, la traduction laisse  dsirer; oui, le produit est rellement aussi performant qu'ils le disent. Quand  savoir si a va prendre...)




> Le fait davoir des comptences humaines dcentes rend mes comptences techniques suspectes, aux yeux de certains.


Un problme que j'aimerais bien avoir.




> Apprendre  grer ma propre nergie et mon propre tat d'esprit est la comptence la plus importante aussi bien pendant un dbogage effroyable que pendant la rvision de codes trs pointus.


oh, que c'est important, a. Ne pas se brler les ailes. Une comptence essentielle pour qui veut survivre.




> Vous pouvez avoir plus de 100% de diffrence de salaire de base en faisant le mme travail, selon que vous travaillez dans une petite startup ou dans une grande enseignes.


...et pas toujours dans le mme sens...




> Tous les rles en gnie logiciel nont pas le mme cachet aux yeux de la culture locale. (Sinon, les bons spcialistes en frontend et en automatisation des tests sont nettement sous-valus.)


je suis spcialiset en automatisation de tests, je confirme que a dpend compltement de l ou on tombe.




> Que lide que travailler dans une petite startup puisse vous rendre riche est dpasse. Ces jours-ci, pratiquement aucune introduction en bourse nest possible et vous pouvez conomiser plus facilement si vous travaillez pour une entreprise plus grande et stable.


mais il y a encore des losers pour essayer de te recruter gratuitement en change d'actions qui ne valent mme pas les electrons sur lesquelles elles sont enregistres.




> Que le CSS est le langage de programmation moderne le plus complexe.


hmmmm, appeau  troll?




> Que les stages doivent toujours tre pays au taux du march.


a, a dpend des pays.




> Que le vendeur de livres en ligne de spunky deviendrait synonyme dinfrastructure distribue. Que le nouveau concurrent Altavista devienne un Microsoft Office moins mauvais. Que la nouvelle version de My Space contribuerait  nuire aux dmocraties du monde entier.


appeau  troll, l encore.




> Cela fait 15 ans que mes principales contributions professionnelles pourraient tre rsumes comme suit: inciter les gens  crire de meilleurs tests et / ou plusieurs tests et amener les gens  se parler.


ce qui n'est jamais du temps perdu.




> Que la meilleure technologie ne l'emporte pas ncessairement. En fait, ce nest souvent pas le cas.


Definissez "meilleure". En termes de base de donnes, notre produit maison est plus performant que la plupart des DB concurrentes. Mais il est tellement plus facile de trouver un expert oracle, qu'on a souvent du mal  convaincre, malgr des carts de performances dpassant presque toujours 2 pour 1, et pouvant monter au del de 10 pour un, suivant les benchmarks.




> Que je serais si mfiante lorsque les tests passeront du premier coup et que je devrais inverser mes affirmations pour forcer un chec au test et me convaincre que tout se passait comme prvu. (en fait : pourquoi n'est-ce pas une fonctionnalit standard des frameworks de test ? Je voudrais un moyen de relancer les tests en retournant certaines des assertions, pour m'assurer qu'ils testent ce  quoi je pense)


Effectivement, un code qui compile du premier coup, c'est louche, et qui n'a aucun bug  la premire excution, c'est encore plus louche. Ca m'est arriv, une fois, il y a longtemps. Chance pure. Rsultat, je me suis fait plomber par le manager parceque j'avais estim et budgtis trop large.....

Le coup du retournement des assertions est intressant, il faut que je creuse...




> Utiliser de faon approprie des moticnes deviendrait une comptence de communication importante.


Nous vivons une poque formidable, en effet. Excellente liste, je trouve.

----------


## lper

Que les technologies voluent constamment et qu'on doive sans arrt tout rapprendre et sans arrt se remettre en question, bon c'est  la fois un plus mais au bout d'un moment a devient usant. ::?:

----------


## Markand

> Que les technologies voluent constamment et qu'on doive sans arrt tout rapprendre et sans arrt se remettre en question, bon c'est  la fois un plus mais au bout d'un moment a devient usant.


a, a dpend de quelle technologie tu parles.

Si effectivement tu parles des frameworks JS, alors oui c'est bien vrai.

Par contre si tu fais du C, tu es plutt tranquille  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Steph82

Que si tu as la passion de coder, tu prendras plus plaisir  le faire chez toi qu'en entreprise.

----------


## lper

> a, a dpend de quelle technologie tu parles.
> 
> Si effectivement tu parles des frameworks JS, alors oui c'est bien vrai.
> 
> Par contre si tu fais du C, tu es plutt tranquille


Arf, si tu restes sur un seul langage, trop facile...
J'ai commenc par le basic, pascal, cobol, assembleur, l4g (->powerhouse, je parie que personne connat ce truc qui vient d'une boite canadienne Cognos), c++, delphi, java sans parler des divers types de db et versions sql, les os, les langages de mise en page, les outils, les mthodologies(merise, poo, uml, agility) les systmes et j'en oublie srement d'autres.

Excellent sinon le strip  ::D:

----------


## esperanto

Qu'il faut toujours passer par des SSII, mais a c'est dj dit plus haut;Que pour beaucoup de programmeurs, dvelopper se rsume  faire un schma UML, gnrer les accesseurs et empiler les derniers frameworks  la mode (qui ne serviront mme pas dans la v2 du mme projet)Que c'est toujours l'analyste qui sait quel est le meilleur langage ou framework pour un problme donn, mme s'il n'a plus crit une ligne de code depuis plus de dix ansQue pour le chef de projet, le meilleur SGBD, le meilleur framework, le meilleur langage, est toujours soit le leader du march, soit celui utilis par une grosse bote (mme s'il n'est adapt qu' leur cas particulier)Que le client prfre un truc bling bling qui ne marche pas  une page HTML simple et ultra-rapide mais en noir et blancQue dsormais la plateforme cible est toujours une VM mme si le code sera toujours excut sous Windows (quoique maintenant, "code binaire" est en train de devenir synonyme de transpilation Javascript)Que quand tu dois tre compatible avec un outil ferm et non document, c'est  toi de te dmerder et surtout pas au vendeur dudit outil (mme si le DSI les a grassement pays pour documenter!)
J'diterai si j'en vois d'autres.

----------


## foetus

Il y aussi mine de rien Ple Emploi qui ne fait rien pour t'aider  trouver  ::aie::   ::aie::  :
Ple Emploi et l'informatique cela en fait 2 voire 3. Et mme  Paris, l'agence cadre n'existe plusPle Emploi n'a que "cration d'entreprise" comme solution (aprs leur coaching Ingeus  la noix)Ple Emploi se fait voler sans bouger les informations personnelles par ses partenaires (Monster, ...)

----------


## Invit

> Que les technologies voluent constamment et qu'on doive sans arrt tout rapprendre et sans arrt se remettre en question.


Au moins la conjugaison n'volue pas  :;):

----------


## lper

> Au moins la conjugaison n'volue pas


Pas compris,  moins que l'usage du subjonctif ne te gne...

----------


## Invit

> Pas compris,  moins que l'usage du subjonctif ne te gne...


Oups, c'est a de rpondre avant son premier caf...  ::aie:: 
Avec la propagation des verbes du genre  croiver  et  sachier , je tire  boulet rouge sur tout le monde... avant de rflchir.  ::mouarf:: 
Je croive que je vais prendre un pause pour commencer ma journe...

----------


## Invit

> Qu'auriez-vous aim savoir avant de vous lancer dans une carrire de dveloppeur ?


Que les conditions de russite ou d'chec d'un projet sont avant tout humaines et politiques, et seulement en second lieu technologiques.

----------


## grunk

> Qu'il faut toujours passer par des SSII, mais a c'est dj dit plus haut;.


Bientt 12 ans de dv et j'ai jamais mis les pieds dans une SSII

----------


## lper

> Oups, c'est a de rpondre avant son premier caf...


Et donc, pour rebondir, j'aurais bien aim savoir avant si a m'aurait plu de devenir une machine  transformer le caf en code. ::aie::

----------


## esperanto

> Pas compris,  moins que l'usage du subjonctif ne te gne...


Le subjonctif est incorrect ici parce que le verbe de la principale, mme s'il n'est pas rpt  chaque numration, est en fait le verbe savoir, qui n'est pas suivi du subjonctif parce que ce qu'on sait doit tre vrai.
Ceci dit, ce n'est pas une erreur que j'eusse relev si personne ne l'avait fait.

----------


## Invit

> Le subjonctif est incorrect ici parce que le verbe de la principale, mme s'il n'est pas rpt  chaque numration, est en fait le verbe savoir, qui n'est pas suivi du subjonctif parce que ce qu'on sait doit tre vrai.
> Ceci dit, ce n'est pas une erreur que j'eusse relev si personne ne l'avait fait.


Perso, pour que j'eusse apprci cette information  sa juste valeur, il et fallu que je ne m'en branlasse point compltement.

----------


## foetus

> Perso, pour que j'eusse apprci cette information  sa juste valeur, il et fallu que je ne m'en branlasse point compltement.


Tu as foir la blague  mais d'une force  ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::  (P. Desproges ou le sketch "Amandine et Zephirin" d'Elie et Dieudonn - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0_iz0VtwlA)

"Encore et-il fallu que je le sachiasse" ou bien "Encore et-il fallu que je le susse"

----------


## Invit

> Tu as foir la blague  mais d'une force    (P. Desproges ou le sketch "Amandine et Zephirin" d'Elie et Dieudonn - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0_iz0VtwlA)
> 
> "Encore et-il fallu que je le sachiasse" ou bien "Encore et-il fallu que je le susse"


Dj, ce n'tait pas une blague : j'en ai vraiment rien  b... du subjonctif. Et ensuite, tu peux toujours courir pour que je le susse, a ne m'intresse pas.

----------


## Invit

> Qu'auriez-vous aimer savoir avant de vous lancer dans une carrire de dveloppeur ?


[TROLL]Que les grosses SSII sont des marchands de viande.[/TROLL].




> Ce que vous avez dcouvert dans le monde professionnel se rapproche-t-il de l'ide que vous aviez ?


a dpend du type de boite.

Autant dans la SSII o j'tais, j'ai t trs dsagrablement surpris par la manire dont j'ai t trait (j'avais l'impression d'tre l juste pour tre l, j'y ai mme perdu mon temps).
Autant dans la boite o je suis actuellement (un petit diteur logiciel), l'ambiance, la culture et la mentalit tait bien plus en accord avec l'ide que je me faisais du monde pro en Informatique (ct "startup").




> Que pensez-vous de la liste propose par Ana Ulin ?


Disons que je ne suis pas en dsaccord.




> Quels lments pourriez-vous ajouter ?


- Un bon dveloppeur / Une bonne dveloppeuse sait remettre en question ses choix.
- Un bon dveloppeur / Une bonne dveloppeuse sait communiquer avec son ordinateur, mais aussi (et surtout) avec ses collgues.
- Un bon dveloppeur / Une bonne dveloppeuse fait de la veille techno.
- Un bon dveloppeur / Une bonne dveloppeuse apprend continuellement.
- Un bon dveloppeur / Une bonne dveloppeuse n'est pas un/une vulgaire pisseur/pisseuse de code.
- Un bon dveloppeur est un dveloppeur paresseux. 
- Une bonne dveloppeuse est une dveloppeuse paresseuse.
- Savoir programmer -ou bien tre trs bon- dans un langage fait juste de vous quelqu'un de bon dans ce langage. a ne fait pas de vous un.e bon.ne dveloppeur.se.
- Le mtier de dveloppeur est un mtier de passionn.
- Certains dveloppeurs sont tellement cons que sous prtexte qu'ils sont plus vieux, on ne devrait pas remettre en question leur choix techniques, mme s'ils sont trs mauvais (j'ai vcu a). 
- Les mthodes agiles ne se rduisent pas  Scrum.
- tre "agile", ce n'est pas juste appliquer une mthode, c'est aussi (et surtout) adopter une autre culture.
- Beaucoup de gens parlent des mthodes agiles, mais trs peu ont lu le Manifeste Agile.

- Certain chefs de projet/managers se croient plus comptents en dveloppement qu'un.e dveloppeur.se dont c'est le mtier. ::cfou:: 
- Certain chefs de projet/managers jugent bon d'expliquer  un.e dveloppeur.se comment faire son mtier (j'ai vcu a), alors que ce sont deux mtiers diffrents, ncessitant des comptences diffrents.

----------


## Invit

Qu'auriez-vous aim savoir avant de vous lancer dans une carrire de dveloppeur ?
* il y a plein de mtiers parallles qui sont intressants, il n'y a pas que chef de projet comme avenir.
* la qualit du code n'est pas essentiel en soi.
* la personne qui a une grande gueule n'est pas meilleure que toi, elle a juste une plus grande force de persuasion et est souvent moins bonne que toi mais avancera plus vite en carrire.
* les employeurs ne sont pas prs  investir dans un pc performant mme si tu perds deux heures de travail par jour  cause d'une bcane pourrite !
* si tu veux changer quelques choses, montre des graphiques  ton boss, quitte  enjoliver du bord que a t'arrange.

----------


## Mat.M

> Que les technologies voluent constamment et qu'on doive sans arrt tout rapprendre et sans arrt se remettre en question, bon c'est  la fois un plus mais au bout d'un moment a devient usant.


tout le monde est d'accord l-dessus mais comme je l'ai cris pour se mettre  la page des volutions technologiques soit l'entreprise qui vous fait travailler vous paie une formation souvent coteuse soit il faut payer de votre poche pour la formation  ::calim2:: 




> Que si tu as la passion de coder, tu prendras plus plaisir  le faire chez toi qu'en entreprise.


l je suis bien d'accord ; je suis bien plus productif chez moi qu'en entreprise et c'est dingue le nombre de lignes de code crites sur des projets personnels.
En entreprise on n'est pas si productif que a car il faut attendre toujours un truc soit des specs, soit des accords de la direction soit ceci-cela




> la qualit du code n'est pas essentiel en soi.
> -les employeurs ne sont pas prs  investir dans un pc performant mme si tu perds deux heures de travail par jour  cause d'une bcane pourrite !


la qualit du code a dpend par ce que l'on entend par qualit du code.
S'il faut mettre 3 lignes de commentaires pour la moindre variable ou le moindre appel de fonctions le remde est pire que le mal.

Pour ce qui est des machines performantes a c'est la faute aux vendeurs de solutions logiciels qui font des ERP et des frameworks de plus en plus lourds, gourmands en ressources, consommateurs en mmoire et CPU

----------


## Invit

> la qualit du code a dpend par ce que l'on entend par qualit du code.
> S'il faut mettre 3 lignes de commentaires pour la moindre variable ou le moindre appel de fonctions le remde est pire que le mal.


Par qualit, j'entends la maintenabilit et la correspondance avec les specs : c'est souvent mieux vu de produire un code de merde en 1 jour qui fait vaguement ce qui est attendu et de le dbugger pendant 5 jours que de passer 4 jours  faire un code qui rpond aux attentes et qui passe les tests sans problmes.




> Pour ce qui est des machines performantes a c'est la faute aux vendeurs de solutions logiciels qui font des ERP et des frameworks de plus en plus lourds, gourmands en ressources, consommateurs en mmoire et CPU


Il y a a aussi, mais je fais plus allusion aux pcs qui ont pas loin de 10 ans et qui mettent plus d'un quart d'heure  booter et qui ont mal supporter la poussire de gypse des derniers travaux...
Les chefs qui rechignent  dpenser 1000 $ alors que tu perds plus d'une heure par jour, ce ne sont pas des grands comptables. C'est sr que lorsque tu fais du excel  longueur de journe, n'importe quelle babasse fait l'affaire !

----------


## esperanto

> Il y a a aussi, mais je fais plus allusion aux pcs qui ont pas loin de 10 ans et qui mettent plus d'un quart d'heure  booter


Te plains pas, moi j'ai un PC rcent qui met un quart d'heure  booter, mais l c'est parce que le DSI insiste pour que je mette tout dans le Roaming sous prtexte qu'il se pourrait qu'un jour je travaille sur un autre PC, et tant pis si les 800 Mo de cache de toutes mes applis se trouve dedans alors qu'un cache n'a rien  faire dans le Roaming...

----------


## CS FS

J'aurais aim savoir que les salaires de rfrence indiqus a et l sont  diviser par 3 ou 4 quand on habite en province.

----------


## Mat.M

> Il y a a aussi, mais je fais plus allusion aux pcs qui ont pas loin de 10 ans et qui mettent plus d'un quart d'heure  booter et qui ont mal supporter la poussire de gypse des derniers travaux...
> Les chefs qui rechignent  dpenser 1000 $ alors que tu perds plus d'une heure par jour, ce ne sont pas des grands comptables. C'est sr que lorsque tu fais du excel  longueur de journe, n'importe quelle babasse fait l'affaire !


c'est plutt un problme de maintenance que de performances...
on peut trs bien utiliser des machines dernier-cri "puissantes" puis au bout de 6 mois elles finissent par ramer parce qu'il n'y a pas eu de dfragmentation et que des tas de logiciels ont t installs.

Donc on ne cesse de le rpter mais comme on ne fait pas d'omelette sans casser des oeufs de toute faon pour utiliser du matriel informatique il faut du budget et des moyens financiers pour cela.

Par moyens financiers j'entends embaucher des personnes pour assurer la maintenance technique.
Comme a a fait baisser le taux de chmage des informaticiens.

----------


## Invit

> Comme a a fait baisser le taux de chmage des informaticiens.


Quel chmage des informaticiens ? Ah ouais... La France...  ::mouarf:: 
  Montral, tu traverses la rue et tu as une job !

----------


## Loceka

> Montral, tu traverses la rue et tu as une job !


Mais en contrepartie y'a l'accent...  ::?:

----------


## Ecthelion2

> C'est sr que lorsque tu fais du excel  longueur de journe, n'importe quelle babasse fait l'affaire !


Ou pas. ^^

C'est vrai pour des petits fichiers Excel, mais c'est loin d'tre vrai pour tous malheureusement. Certaines boites ont des pans mtiers complets qui fonctionne sous Excel avec des trucs plus ou moins performants, dvelopps par des informaticiens plus ou moins professionnels (voir des non-informaticiens), qui ne tournent pas sur n'importe quelle babasse.  ::D: 

C'est d'autant plus visible dans des entreprises qui sont en pleine transition petite entreprise familiale / traditionnelle => entreprise industrialise, elles graient tout avec Excel, n'ont pas encore forcment les moyens d'investir dans de gros logiciels pro complets (et pour certaines, n'en ont pas encore vraiment besoin), du coup on automatise les fichiers Excel, et/ou on les modifie pour faire des espce d'usine  gaz remplaant des progiciels, avec des correctifs de correctifs de pansements sur des jambes de bois, pour absorber la monter en puissance de l'entreprise.

Le pire je crois, c'est tous ces "plannings" ou ces fichiers de "suivi de commandes", qui ont plusieurs dizaines de colonnes sur plusieurs centaines / milliers / dizaines de milliers de lignes, et o chaque cellule n'est en fait qu'une formule de liaison vers un autre "planning" / "fichier de suivi", et cela parfois  2 ou 3 niveau de suite (dj vcu). 


Et pour le coup, pour peu que tu ais un SI qui fasse un peu de zle, et qui fait tourner 150 services en tche de fond pour tout surveiller (comme chez nous), tu as beau avoir une machine avec 8 Go de RAM, a commence dj  tre plus que limite pour peu que tu ais plus d'un de ses gros fichiers Excel d'ouvert.  ^^

----------


## Invit

> Mais en contrepartie y'a l'accent...


C'est moins pire qu' Marseille ou en Picardie.  :;):

----------


## Jamatronic

> Que si tu as la passion de coder, tu prendras plus plaisir  le faire chez toi qu'en entreprise.


C'est bien vrai :-) 

J'ai pris conscience de la chose ds que j'ai commenc  envoyer des CVs :-) Rsultat : finalement je n'ai jamais travaill dans ce domaine...

En revanche je suis dveloppeur "amateur" depuis trente ans.

----------


## grunk

> Mais en contrepartie y'a l'accent...


Y'a surtout la non stabilit de l'emploi.
Tu traverses la rue , tu trouve un job , mais tu peux aussi arriver le matin et rentrer chez toi.

Perso je prfre le modle canadien/amricain qui au moins apporte un certains dynamisme , puisque que les employeurs n'ont pas peur d'embaucher. Chez nous il sont frileux , si jamais tu signe un CDI  un fumiste qui passe sa priode d'essai , tu te retrouve avec un boulet difficile  virer car il fera toujours le minimum pour se sauver le cul (c'est du vcu  ::mrgreen::  )

----------


## el_slapper

> Ou pas. ^^
> 
> C'est vrai pour des petits fichiers Excel, mais c'est loin d'tre vrai pour tous malheureusement. Certaines boites ont des pans mtiers complets qui fonctionne sous Excel avec des trucs plus ou moins performants, dvelopps par des informaticiens plus ou moins professionnels (voir des non-informaticiens), qui ne tournent pas sur n'importe quelle babasse. 
> (.../...)


D'ou l'utilit d'avoir des pros. Sur une mission(ou mon titre officiel tait "assistant technique  test", tout un programme), on m'a demand de faire des rapprochements sous EXCEL. Un fichier enorme, une cinquantaine de feuillets, avec des dizaines de colonnes, des milliers de lignes, et plein de rgles  la con. Bon, le premier jet, il a mis deux heures. Pourtant, j'avais appliqu les bonnes pratiques. Alors j'ai creus un peu. En rapatriant les tableaux de valeurs dans des tables VBA, et surtout en collant des dictionnaires sur ces tables pour avoir un accs direct et non pas squentiel, je suis pass   ... 10 secondes, dont 8 pour construire les dictionnaires.

Mais j'avais dj pas mal de bouteille sur le sujet. J'avais t sensibilis  pas mal d'aspects de la programmation de ce genre d'outils. C'est pour a qu'ils m'avaient pris moi, d'ailleurs, ils se doutaient que "savoir executer des batchs cobol sous MVS"(ma fonction officielle sur cette mission), a ne suffirait pas pour leur mission, et qu'ils auraient des trucs sous EXCEL  exploiter de manire industrielle. Et leur doute tait juste. La plupart de ces boites n'ont pas le recul pour faire la diffrence entre un bricoleur qui fait semblant de faire l'affaire, et un pro correctement form qui fera les choses rellement bien, dimensionnes et optimises.

Je ne suis pas forcment exceptionnel, mais j'ai eu la formation qui permet de ragir  ce genre de situations, l ou quelqu'un de moins conscient se contentera de dire "ah ben c'est superlent, ma brave dame, donnez moi du CPU, a vot'bon cur". Et oui, des trucs superlents, on en trouve par pelletes entires dans nombre de boites. Soit qu'ils sont mis des formules partout, et qu'ils ont atteint un niveau ou a se croise tellement dans tous les sens qu'EXCEL ne retrouve pas ses petits, soit qu'ils se sont essays au VBA sans avoir la base thorique pour en tirer quelque chose.

La solution, dans c'est cas l, n'est pas forcment de sortir une babasse plus puissante, mais de trouver un vrai professionnel qui saura identifier les goulots d'tranglement au niveau performance. Encore faut-il le trouver...(le professionnel). Rien ne ressemble plus  un bon informaticien qu'un mauvais, pour qui n'est pas du mtier.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> La solution, dans c'est cas l, n'est pas forcment de sortir une babasse plus puissante, mais de trouver un vrai professionnel qui saura identifier les goulots d'tranglement au niveau performance. Encore faut-il le trouver...(le professionnel). Rien ne ressemble plus  un bon informaticien qu'un mauvais, pour qui n'est pas du mtier.


Je suis compltement d'accord avec tout ce qui prcde et mme avec cette partie, car c'est effectivement la meilleure solution.

Maintenant, dans un cas comme a, combien de boites vont ajouter une barrette de RAM sur quelques machines plutt que de payer un intervenant pro, car comme d'habitude, on voit surtout (et souvent seulement) le profit  court terme ? 

Et si dans 5/6 ans aprs le problme se reproduit ? Ce n'est pas grave, avec un peu de chance le parc info aurait t mis  jour entre temps ou on aura sorti des barrettes de RAM plus puissantes pour pas trop cher.  ::aie:: 


Dans ma boite, en tant que dev, j'avais encore il y a peu, une machine avec seulement 4 Go de RAM, alors que des gens senss faire de la gestion bureautique dans d'autres services, ont des machines  8 voir 12 Go de RAM pour faire tourner tous leurs fichiers en mme temps (mme si il n'y a aucun besoin  cela, mais bon, c'est plus facile de tout lancer et de se plaindre que a plante, plutt que de prendre 5s  fermer un fichier quand on en a plus besoin avant de passer au suivant) ainsi que supporter tous les services de la DSI qui tournent en fond.

Ils ont carrment un planning, liaisonn avec un autre planning, lui-mme liaisonn  un autre planning, le machin, sans exagrer, il faut bien 5  7 mn montre en main pour qu'il ait fini de s'ouvrir compltement. Et si tu compte ouvrir 2 de ces plannings en mme temps, t'as le temps d'aller aux toilettes, faire une pause caf, et tout le tralala. ^^

Et pour reprendre tout a, depuis le temps, a prend un boulot norme, car il faut revoir des processus qui touchent parfois plusieurs services diffrents, et qui ne voient chacun que leur petit bout de couverture perso, enfin bref, je ne fais pas de dessins, mais c'est loin d'tre simple.  ::?:

----------


## Glutinus

> Oups, c'est a de rpondre avant son premier caf... 
> Avec la propagation des verbes du genre  croiver  et  sachier , je tire  boulet rouge sur tout le monde... avant de rflchir. 
> Je croive que je vais prendre un pause pour commencer ma journe...


On dit *sachoir*.
Y en a qui lisent trop des pages du genre "Petits complots faciles pour briller en socit".

----------


## Invit

> On dit *sachoir*. Y en a qui lisent trop des pages du genre "Petits complots faciles pour briller en socit".


Effectivement + Bescherelle ta mre...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Mat.M

> Mais en contrepartie y'a l'accent...


a c'est un faux problme...la manire de chercher un emploi que ce soit  Montral ou  Paris c'est en dfinitif la mme  quelques bricoles prs.
D'ailleurs au terme de quelques temps de rsidence au Qubec je ne faisais mme plus attention  l'accent local.

Et puis il ne faut pas oublier que les Franais eux aussi ont un accent a t le titre d'un livre vendu au Qubec ( celuii de Jean Benot Nadeau exactement )

Mais par accent "franais" je pense qu'il faut entendre accent pointu et "standard" pas forcment celui que l'on entend sur la Canebire peuchre ou celui cht'i  ::mrgreen:: 

Maintenant sur les diffrences d'accent et d'accent tonique on peut dissrerter des heures pendant l-dessys

----------


## stephanerain

mwai je ne me retrouve pas du tout dans cet article....


Ce qu'il faut savoir c'est que
- on te filera toujours un salaire de misre parce que y'a enormment de concurrence
- il ne faut jamais croire les enquetes publies dans les journaux. Y'a du chomage dans l'info, et non les salaires ne correspondent pas du tout aux enqutes !
- qu'on retrouve un peu tout et n'importe quoi dans le dev. Dernierement c'est surtout des gens sur des voies de garages qui se recyclent en 1a et pensent qu'ils ont un niveau ingnieur
- le pire c'est que comme ils ont le diplome, les entreprises les embauchent comme cp alors qu'un dev plus meritant avec plus d'xp va se retrouver barr....
- l'agilit c'est le nouveau mot  la mode pour dire que y'a aucune organisation dans ton projet
- dans une ssii on ne parle que profits : "ne corrige surtout pas ce bug ! les clients payent pour des evolutions !"
- un peu plus de 50% de ton travail part  la poubelle: projet annul, un commercial qui a une ide de gnie qui annule la prcdente, finalement on a achet un logiciel qui fait ce qu'on voulait. Sauf qu'il fait pas tout, le peu qu'il fait il le fait mal, et qu'au final , faudra quand mme que tu codes des trucs pour contourner les bugs de ce logiciel ! Mais bon c'est une grosse boite americaine, alors forcment ca doit etre bien
- la grosse majorit des boites te demandent de parler anglais, mais tu le pratiqueras jamais dans la vraie vie
- et qu'en plus maintenant on te demande un bac+5 pour pisser du code. Mme si t'as 20a d'xp si t'as pas le bon papier, on te capte mme pas
- t'es oblig de venir habill normalement mme l't quand il fait 40. Parce que tu comprends, tu pourrais tre amen  croiser des clients
- dans ta boite et mme dans la vraie vie, les gens pensent que puisque tu sais coder, tu vas pouvoir rparer tout et n'importe quoi. De leur fichier doc irrcuprable, en passant par leur PC voire carrment une machine  laver ...
- mme si on est un metier o l'on peut facilement mettre en place le tl-travail, bah on te le refusera toujours (on est des gamins qu'il faut fliquer). Par contre on te demandera ptet de filer un coup de main pour le mettre en place pour un chef....
- les optimisations, les deletes etc.... ca sert plus  rien maintenant. Les gens acheteront de la ram ou un plus gross proc .... (facepalm)

etc....


ps: vieille habitude de code, je ne mets quasi jamais d'accents  :;):

----------


## el_slapper

+1000 videmment.




> (.../...)Dans ma boite, en tant que dev, j'avais encore il y a peu, une machine avec seulement 4 Go de RAM(.../...)?


Souvenir de vieux combattant... En 2008, je suis en mission COBOL chez un grand compte. Mon voisin, ancien coboliste, interne, a t reconverti  JAVA. Soit. Il n'a pas reboot sa machine une seule fois en un an. Pourquoi? Parce-que le projet JAVA tait tellement norme et sa machine tellement pourrie que recharger le projet lui prenait 4 heures.

(bon, l, je pense que le problme de puissance de la machine tait rel, mais il y avait peut-tre aussi un problme de conception. Je ne sais pas, je suis rest  COBOL ou on livre des composants  liens faibles, donc pas besoin de tout charger en mmoire, c'tait superrapide et confortable)

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)- on te filera toujours un salaire de misre parce que y'a normment de concurrence


 moins de trouver une niche rigolote(en script de tests automatiques, a va, et il y a d'autres niches sympa). Ou d'entrer chez un GAFA(mais il faut tre meilleur que les autres - concurrence, comme tu dis)




> - il ne faut jamais croire les enquetes publies dans les journaux. Y'a du chomage dans l'info, et non les salaires ne correspondent pas du tout aux enqutes !


certains salaires, si. Mais effectivement, c'est comme si tu faisais la moyenne des salaires de Cavani, Neymar et Mbapp pour dire que les footballeurs sont pays trop cher. La plupart gagnent une misre, en fait.




> - qu'on retrouve un peu tout et n'importe quoi dans le dev. Dernierement c'est surtout des gens sur des voies de garages qui se recyclent en 1a et pensent qu'ils ont un niveau ingnieur


en mme temps, moi, j'ai un diplme d'ingnieur gnraliste. *J'ai* le niveau ingnieur(mines). Je me suis reconverti. J'ai appris sur le tas, et j'ai bouff de la thorie(notemment en ces lieux). Je connais pas mal de diploms qui ne m'arrivent pas  la cheville(et je suis loin d'tre Juhn Carmack, pourtant)




> - le pire c'est que comme ils ont le diplme, les entreprises les embauchent comme cp alors qu'un dev plus mritant avec plus d'xp va se retrouver barr....


a, c'est un mal Franais typique.




> - l'agilit c'est le nouveau mot  la mode pour dire que y'a aucune organisation dans ton projet


bien fait, c'est formidable. C'est rarement bien fait, en effet.




> - dans une ssii on ne parle que profits : "ne corrige surtout pas ce bug ! les clients payent pour des evolutions !"


Ah, mais en client final aussi. Pire : fiabiliser les applis pour ne plus qu'elle plantent et conomiser en maintenance, ce n'est pas le mme budget que la maintenance. On m'a, pour cette raison prcise, expressment interdit de faire des modifs(et a plantait tous les mois, avec un cout norme).




> - un peu plus de 50% de ton travail part  la poubelle: projet annul, un commercial qui a une ide de gnie qui annule la prcdente, finalement on a achet un logiciel qui fait ce qu'on voulait. Sauf qu'il fait pas tout, le peu qu'il fait il le fait mal, et qu'au final , faudra quand mme que tu codes des trucs pour contourner les bugs de ce logiciel ! Mais bon c'est une grosse boite amricaine, alors forcment ca doit etre bien


Les grosse boites Franaises ne font pas mieux.




> - la grosse majorit des boites te demandent de parler anglais, mais tu le pratiqueras jamais dans la vraie vie


moi si, mais je suis dans une boite amricaine. Runion hebdo en anglais(ben oui, on a 3 membres de l'quipe de l'autre cot de la Manche)




> - et qu'en plus maintenant on te demande un bac+5 pour pisser du code. Mme si t'as 20a d'xp si t'as pas le bon papier, on te capte mme pas


encore une fois, vise une boite amricaine, ou Britannique. Ou mme Allemande.




> - t'es oblig de venir habill normalement mme l't quand il fait 40. Parce que tu comprends, tu pourrais tre amen  croiser des clients


bon, a, mme dans les boites amricaines.....




> - dans ta boite et mme dans la vraie vie, les gens pensent que puisque tu sais coder, tu vas pouvoir rparer tout et n'importe quoi. De leur fichier doc irrcuprable, en passant par leur PC voire carrment une machine  laver ...


100% vrai, hlas...




> - que mme si on est un metier fo l'on peut facilement mettre en place le tl-travail, bah on te le refusera toujours (on est des gamins qu'il faut fliquer). Par contre on te demandera ptet de filer un coup de main pour le mettre en place pour un chef....


il y a des modes. mais c'est souvent vrai. Bon, moi, j'excre le tltravail, donc c'est pas grave. Sauf les jours d'pisodes cvenols, l je suis bien content de ne pas sortir de chez moi(et j'accepte de supporter les pleurs de mon gamin en mauvaise sant).

----------


## Sunchaser

> *Qu'auriez-vous aim savoir avant de vous lancer dans une carrire de dveloppeur ?*


[MODE "c'est vendredi"]
Programmer ...  ::ptdr:: 
[/MODE "c'est vendredi"]

----------


## Jipt

> Envoy par stephanerain
> 
> 
> - t'es oblig de venir habill normalement mme l't quand il fait 40. Parce que tu comprends, tu pourrais tre amen  croiser des clients
> 
> 
> bon, a, mme dans les boites amricaines.....


Jamais t emm3rd3 dans le Sud : les clients aussi, ils ont chaud !  :8-):

----------


## bizulk

Que je gagnerais plus  l'heure  tre artisan, nounou, fonctionnaire (dans le bon secteur), kinh ... avec moins d'anne d'tude en plus.

----------


## bizulk

> Jamais t emm3rd3 dans le Sud : les clients aussi, ils ont chaud !


LOL l'avatar !!!

----------


## demart

Honntement si on pouvait y penser et tous les postes du domaine informatique ne soit pas au mme niveau, cela pourrait bien tre un acquis dans le monde de "dveloppeurs" que nous sommes car il est bien vrai que chacun est fort dans son domaine de prdilection amis n'oublions aussi pas que si nous devons dvelopper des applications, il nous faut bien une certaine logique intellectuelle.......et puis d'ailleurs, pour crire une ligne de code on ne regarde pas en l'air ? :D :D :D

----------


## Invit

> - on te filera toujours un salaire de misre parce que y'a enormment de concurrence


Est-ce si vrai que a quand tu as 10 ans de bouteilles ? Les entreprises font croire a pour ngocier  al baisse mais rien n'est moins sr.




> - la grosse majorit des boites te demandent de parler anglais, mais tu le pratiqueras jamais dans la vraie vie


Comme je le dis souvent, j'ai eu des jobs en France grce  mon niveau d'anglais et j'ai rt des jobs  Montral  cause de mon niveau d'anglais.




> - et qu'en plus maintenant on te demande un bac+5 pour pisser du code. Mme si t'as 20a d'xp si t'as pas le bon papier, on te capte mme pas


Ben, il y a 20 ans c'tait dj le cas ? Sauf que si t'as bac+5 et que tu es toujours dev de base aprs 10 ans de travail, t'as rt ta vie !




> Y'a surtout la non stabilit de l'emploi. Tu traverses la rue , tu trouve un job , mais tu peux aussi arriver le matin et rentrer chez toi.


C'est sr, mais a marche dans les deux sens ! Par deux fois, j'ai quitt une job moisie en deux semaines  Montral. Quasi impossible de faire a en France...




> Perso je prfre le modle canadien/amricain qui au moins apporte un certains dynamisme , puisque que les employeurs n'ont pas peur d'embaucher. Chez nous il sont frileux , si jamais tu signe un CDI  un fumiste qui passe sa priode d'essai , tu te retrouve avec un boulet difficile  virer car il fera toujours le minimum pour se sauver le cul (c'est du vcu  )


Tout  fait d'accord. Et les socits se permette de prendre le risque d'embaucher une personne qui n'a pas ncessairement le bon profil, si a marche tout le monde est content, sinon bye et c'est pas plus grave que a. Du coup, la reconversion est facilit.




> moi si, mais je suis dans une boite amricaine. Runion hebdo en anglais(ben oui, on a 3 membres de l'quipe de l'autre cot de la Manche)


Je ne me souvenais plus que l'Amrique tait de l'autre cot de la Manche...   ::roll::

----------


## calypso59

> Que si tu as la passion de coder, tu prendras plus plaisir  le faire chez toi qu'en entreprise.


Ou alors "hacker" le systme en ralisant rapidement la m**** qu'on te demande (vouloir rformer est dans 95% des cas impossible) et se faire plaisir.
Ne rien attendre d'une entreprise.

----------


## jpouly

> Qu'il y a pas mal de dev. qui ne sont pas des passionns et ne vont donc pas se pignoler sur la beaut du code, chercher  apprendre de nouvelles choses ..


Et a se ressent sur le code produit, et surtout sur le fonctionnel implment (bref, y se crve pas le Q  comprendre le pourquoi du comment de la chose)




> Que dans 90% des boites, c'est un vrai bordel, autant sur le plan organisationnel que sur le plan du code : trs peu de documentation, trs peu de suivi, du code fait  la wanagain et le turnover qui fait que tu comprends vite plus rien de ce qui a t dvelopp.


C'est le problme de la maintenance des applis, une fois le projet termin. Parce que normalement,  la fin du projet, la doc est nickel non ?  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::aie:: 




> Que si tu as la passion de coder, tu prendras plus plaisir  le faire chez toi qu'en entreprise.


Pas tout  fait vrai, quand tu as des clients intressant qui t'apprennent leurs mtiers.
C'est d'ailleurs ce qui me plait dans ce mtier : penser, inventer, crer et fabriquer une appli pour rpondre aux besoins du client (comme le ferait un bon artisan).




> Que les conditions de russite ou d'chec d'un projet sont avant tout humaines et politiques, et seulement en second lieu technologiques.


Et le point de dpart, c'est l'expression des besoins. C'est l ou le dveloppeur doit dvelopper ( ::): ) sont sens critique, travailler les zozos au corps pour savoir vraiment ce qu'ils veulent,
 et ce dont ils ont vraiment besoins.




> J'aurais aim savoir que les salaires de rfrence indiqus a et l sont  diviser par 3 ou 4 quand on habite en province.


Ben a, c'est assez standard et connu : 
[1]les salaires parisiens sont 20  30 % suprieurs que ceux de la province. Et c'est normal, vu le cout de la vie (logement, transport, ...).
[2]Paris, c'est un march de mercenaires. Et les socits de service n'hsitent pas  se piquer des "collaborateurs", ce qui en province se fait pas trop.
De l  dire qu'il y a un  rapport de 3 ou 4, c'est un peu abus.

----------


## Mishulyna

> Certaines boites ont des pans mtiers complets qui fonctionne sous Excel avec des trucs plus ou moins performants, dvelopps par des informaticiens plus ou moins professionnels (voir des non-informaticiens), qui ne tournent pas sur n'importe quelle babasse. 
> 
> C'est d'autant plus visible dans des entreprises qui sont en pleine transition petite entreprise familiale / traditionnelle => entreprise industrialise, elles graient tout avec Excel, n'ont pas encore forcment les moyens d'investir dans de gros logiciels pro complets (et pour certaines, n'en ont pas encore vraiment besoin), du coup on automatise les fichiers Excel, et/ou on les modifie pour faire des espce d'usine  gaz remplaant des progiciels, avec des correctifs de correctifs de pansements sur des jambes de bois, pour absorber la monter en puissance de l'entreprise.
> 
> Le pire je crois, c'est tous ces "plannings" ou ces fichiers de "suivi de commandes", qui ont plusieurs dizaines de colonnes sur plusieurs centaines / milliers / dizaines de milliers de lignes, et o chaque cellule n'est en fait qu'une formule de liaison vers un autre "planning" / "fichier de suivi", et cela parfois  2 ou 3 niveau de suite (dj vcu). 
> 
> Et pour le coup, pour peu que tu ais un SI qui fasse un peu de zle, et qui fait tourner 150 services en tche de fond pour tout surveiller (comme chez nous), tu as beau avoir une machine avec 8 Go de RAM, a commence dj  tre plus que limite pour peu que tu ais plus d'un de ses gros fichiers Excel d'ouvert.  ^^


http://www.commitstrip.com/en/2014/1...and-the-beast/

----------


## foetus

En franois  ::mrgreen::  Le Codeur et la Bte

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> Je ne me souvenais plus que l'Amrique tait de l'autre cot de la Manche...


Bien sur, et la boite amricaine n'a ni le droit d'avoir une branche au UK et an France en mme temps, ni le droit de faire des quipes au niveau europen...

----------


## Invit

> Bien sur, et la boite amricaine n'a ni le droit d'avoir une branche au UK et an France en mme temps, ni le droit de faire des quipes au niveau europen...


videmment, mais c'est quoi la pertinence de prciser que la socit est amricaine si c'est pour parler de ses collgues britanniques ?
Dans le mme genre, j'ai travaill pour une socit de Las Vegas... mais je n'y ai jamais mis les pieds !
J'ai travaill pour une bote amricaine...  Boigny-sur-Bionne...  ::ptdr::

----------


## foetus

> J'ai travaill pour une bote amricaine...  Boigny-sur-Bionne...


Washtec France sas  ::mrgreen::

----------


## sebastiano

> Ce qu'il faut savoir c'est que
> - on te filera toujours un salaire de misre parce que y'a enormment de concurrence


C'est trs drle parce que dans mon domaine, les salaires sont assez hauts mme pour des dveloppeurs sortant d'cole. Apparemment, des bons devs sur certains CMS web sont trs difficiles  trouver.

J'ai donc une vision diffrente : les salaires sont hauts car peu de concurrence et tu trouves du taff en claquant des doigts.

----------


## Sodium

> Apparemment, des bons devs sur certains CMS web sont trs difficiles  trouver.


Peut-tre parce que quand on est un bon dev web, on n'a pas envie de travailler avec des CMS ?  ::aie::

----------

